# Bottecchia



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

Can we have Bottecchia here also?I have bought lots of bikes from BD and now am drooling at the Bottecchia carbon bikes-can we have them here also-they are a BD brand.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I think all BD bikes are included here by default.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

mikeyp.1 said:


> Can we have Bottecchia here also?.


Might as well, since you'd be flamed to death on any other RBR forum.

Is that frame on the carbon Bottechia the same Pedal Force frame they're using on the Century line? I just looked quickly but it does appear to be the same frame.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

They look the same to me-but the Botteccia seems to be a much better deal-the lowest moto like 1100 is tiagra 9 speed while the Botteccia is ultegra 10 for the same price-though+45 shipping while a Botteccia with full Dura-ace7800 is less than the Ultegra sl moto-even with shipping-just wish it was that sexy coffee color-the wheelset isn't the best but I could live with it or change later.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I wish BD and all their affiliates would cut the crap with the bs MSRP stuff. If that frame on the Botteccia is the Pedal Force RS carbon frame then how can the Ebay Botteccia store claim that frame would have an MSRP of $1200-$1500 when the actual MSRP on Pedal Force's web site is $700 U.S.

It's that kind of phony crap that has earned BD a bad reputation and if they continue with the crap then their bad reputation will go along for the ride.

Mike, get with the program. You sell decent bikes at fair prices. Cars have Monroney (sp) stickers so dealers can't inflate the price of a new car. Just because you don't have Monroney stickers is no reason to falsely over state the price of your bikes and then make it sound as though someone is getting such a great deal.

And speaking of the Botteccia 105 set up on Ebay I think that's a great deal because you get the entire bike ready to roll for about $200 more than the price of the frame and fork from Pedal Force. I think that's a good deal. Why do you have to jack with it?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think that is why BD may have a bad rep. In fact, they don't have a bad rep in this forum because it's mostly us outcasts that talk about them. If anyone has half a brain, they realize the Motos, Merciers and Bottechias aren't selling anywhere for that price(the MSRP). It would appear that their advertising is working considering they sell out of most models regularly. 

The MSRP is exacly that. Manufacturers *suggested* retail price. If the manufacturer over in Taiwan suggests that the bike sell for $3900, then that's what can be stated as the MSRP. Then it can be sold for however much BD wants to sell it for.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Sonex, I should have said that BD has a bad reputation on these forums. Based on their Ebay customer ratings, the only gauge I know of, they certainly have a lot of happy customers.

They're not the only online bike sellers that use an inflated MSRP as an advertising component and I doubt it fools anyone.

But why do it? When I was out looking for bikes in July of 2006, the bike I liked best was a Giant carbon with a 105 grupo which would have been Giant's entry-level carbon bike at the time. The bike rode very well and was the best riding of all the bikes I rode. But there were a couple of problems. First, because of the grupo and wheelset, the bike weighed, according to the shop, over 21 lbs. Second, it was selling for $1900.00. So I went with an 18lb Moto with a better grupo and priced about $400 less. 

My point is this: Botteccia/BD is selling a full carbon bike for $1095. It has a mix of 105 and other components. Attach the handlebars, a couple of cables, and off you go on a full carbon bike for $1095. If you priced the frame and fork and components out retail, that bike would probably come in around $1600 to $1800. That is the MSRP not some inflated figure that no one believes anyway. So now instead of paying a minimum of $1600 for the components alone, you get the bike for $1095 and you can be riding it within an hour or two. That's the deal and that's got to be the least expensive, ready to ride, full carbon bike on this planet. That would be good enough for most people and BD does not need to jack with that. It stands alone. 

BD, and other online bike sellers, just remind me of driving through Gallup, NM several years ago. Everywhere you looked there were Indian Jewelry stores and each and every store had big "60% Off" signs in their windows and on billboards everywhere. Every single store had those signs. It doesn't take long to figure out that those signs don't mean squat. I think they passed a law against allowing those jewelry dealers to advertise that way since it was totally deceptive and total BS.

That's my rant and I'm sticking to it.

Anyway, no riding for me today or for several more months. Going out to the garage right now to wax my skis and head up to the mountains for some BC skiing because, even though I thoroughly enjoy riding my bike, to live I must ski.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Oversane said:


> I wish BD and all their affiliates would cut the crap with the bs MSRP stuff. If that frame on the Botteccia is the Pedal Force RS carbon frame then how can the Ebay Botteccia store claim that frame would have an MSRP of $1200-$1500 when the actual MSRP on Pedal Force's web site is $700 U.S.


As I have said before (but will say again), the best way I feel for Mike to get his point across is to choose a couple of name brand bikes that are similar to his bike, put a link on the page (of for example the Bottecia bike) that says something to the effect of "Click here to compare to other name brand bikes with MSRP of $2995" and link it to a spec spreadsheet that gives the run down of the components, frames...the whole nine yards...then put the prices. I would think that would show the value of his bikes and get rid of the overinflated MSRP's...but basically accomplishes the same thing as he does now and with less flaming from the naysayers. Just my 2 cents...and I personally think my 2 cents would work...


----------

